# Internetgeschwindigkeit kommt nicht an...



## Basti3003 (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo ich habe seit längerem das Problem, dass bei meinem PC nicht die Volle Bandbreite ankommt. Ich habe eine 1000Mbit Leitung allerdings kommen bei mir nur 90Mbit an. Bei einem anderen PC im Haus kommen jedoch 950Mbit an. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2020)

Mal folgendes prüfen:

 

- Kann deine Netzwerkkarte 1Gbit? Ja / Nein

 

- Kann dein Netzwerkkabel 1Gbit? Ja / Nein

- Falls WLAN: Kann dein WLAN 1Gbit? Ja / Nein

 

- Hängt ein Switch zwischen Router und deinem PC, der nur 100Mbit kann? Ja / Nein

 

Letzteres war bei mir mal das Problem. Die restl. Computer in der Wohnung konnten 1Gbit und am PC im Arbeitszimmer gingen nur 100Mbit über die Leitung. Und wie sich rausstellte, konnte der Switch, der in meinem Arbeitszimmer verbunden war, nur 100Mbit. Switch getauscht und dann ging das auch.


----------



## tdietsche (17. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGm9CSP9DRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2020)

Da muss ich mich übrigens mal mit reinhängen.

Mein Bruder hat für seinen Rechner (weil Onboard hin ist) folgende Karte:

 

- TP-Link TG-3468 Gigabit https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003CFATNI/

- Win 10 Pro 64 Bit

- Board: ASROCK X99 Extreme 4

- Internet: 250 Mbit down

- Router: Irgendein Standard-Geschrammel für Kabel-Internet, das Vodafone dir aufzwingt. ^^

 

Problem: Die zeigt schon von vorherein bei Übertragungsrate immer nur 100 Mbit an.

- Der Router hat nicht viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, zeigt an dem Port für das Endgerät aber auch nur 100 Mbit an.

- Onboard-Lan ist aus

- Treiber wurden aktualisiert, wobei die letzten aus dem Jahr 2017 stammen (auch wenn 2018 ausgegeben wird).

- Windows Default-Treiber bringen auch nichts.

- PCIe-Slot schon getauscht.

- LAN-Port am Router und auch Kabel getauscht - und alternativ am Notebook getestet, da passt alles. Die Karte kann er nur nicht alternativ im Notebook verbauen.

- Duplex switchen hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

 

Im Gegensatz zu dem Video von tdietsche wird bei Übertragungsrate schon nur 100Mbit statt 1Gbit angezeigt.

 

Karte im Arsch?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2020)

Kann denn der Router mehr als 100MBit ausgeben am LAN Port?


----------



## tdietsche (24. Juni 2020)

Hast du mal im BIOS nachgeschaut ob man da etwas in der Richtung Netzwerk einstellen kann?


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kann denn der Router mehr als 100MBit ausgeben am LAN Port?


 
Zitat: und alternativ am Notebook getestet, da passt alles

 

Soll heißen, am Notebook passt das GBit-Netz. Der Router hat ausschließlich Gigabit-Ports - der Router ist auch nicht das Problem hier.
In den Treiber-Einstellungen haben wir auch schon viel rumgespielt - alles keine Änderung. Der Adapter zeigt permanent nur 100 Mbit an und hat auch nur maximal den Datendurchsatz, aber es ist definitiv eine 10/100/1000er-Karte, siehe Amazon-Link.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juni 2020)

Hängt da vlt noch ein lahmer Switch dazwischen? Kabel kann auch Gigabit?


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2020)

Kein Switch, Cat6.1, ja, weil Notebook hat vollen Speed.


----------

